# Happy Birthday Rochie!!



## 109ROAMING (Aug 16, 2009)

Over my neck of the woods I noticed it was your birthday Karl!

So Happy Birthday mate! Have a good one!!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 16, 2009)

Another Birthday Boy! Many Happy Returns.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2009)

Have a great Birthday! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2009)

And many , many more to come !!! Have a nice BD Karl..!!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 16, 2009)

thank you all, though in this hemisphere its not till tomorow


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 16, 2009)

Have a good one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2009)

Then we'll start early to party...! Happy Birthday KArl and many more to follow!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy birthday Karl!


----------



## imalko (Aug 16, 2009)

rochie said:


> thank you all, though in this hemisphere its not till tomorow



Should all of us from _this_ hemisphere wait with our congratulations till tomorrow then...?
Nah, as Jan said this just means we'll start early to party. Happy Birthday Karl and many more to come.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 16, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU GRINCH!!!!!!!

Hope u enjoy ur evening to come Karl......


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2009)

Hope you have a great Birthday!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday!



TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rochie!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2009)

Happie Burfdae to the person with the best Member Pic and the one chef who could kick Ramsey's A$$!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Karl!


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2009)

wow thanks to you all


----------



## ellis995 (Aug 17, 2009)

happy birthday Rochie


----------



## A4K (Aug 17, 2009)

Have a good one mate!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Karl!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Karl!.... bake yourself a cake mate!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Karl. Hope your days is a good one....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope you have a happy birthday.


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Happy Birthday Karl!.... bake yourself a cake mate!



aw come on its my day off !!!!!!!! 

thanks to you all guy's


----------



## Geedee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi mate, hope it was agood one, sorry I missed the invite !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, it's tomorrow, so hope you have a Happy Birthday today


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Rochie! Hope your birthday was great!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks guy's, much appreciated


----------



## Marcel (Aug 17, 2009)

and many more


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2009)

B*ll*cks! Knew I'd forgotten something! Happy Birthday mate, and sorry for the lack of card - the first three rounds are on me next Wednesday night!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2009)

many thanks Marcel.

i'll hold you to that Terry ! cheers mate


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm a bit late, but all the best Karl !!


----------

